# atitool, whine noise x850xt



## orkan (Apr 1, 2005)

here goes...

hardware: DFI LanParty UT SLI-DR
AMD Athlon64 3200 [winch] @ 2.65ghz
ATI X850XT 256MB @ 621/621
2x512mb Corsair XMS PC3500C2 rev. 1.1 [BH5] @ 265mhz 1:1 2-2-2-9
Western Digital 74GB Raptor - x2 RAID-0
Western Digital 250GB SATA
LiteON 16x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Burner
LiteON 52x32x52+16 Combo Drive

I installed all my hardware... was overclocking with atitool... and I went a little too high on the core.  The system did a vpu recover.  I then rebooted.  Upon coming back into atitool, whenever I "show 3d view" ... i get a chirping/whine sound from my video card.   I use watercooling, so it isnt the fan.  Before the whine started, I benched right at 86,000+ in aquamark.  After the whine started... 82,000 is the best that can be achieved.

After this first started... my psu blew up, taking my motherboard with it.   I ordered a new PSU, x850xt, and motherboard.   

I re-installed all of the new hardware using a different video card, but without doing a windows re-install... the whine was still there.  I re-installed windows on a fresh format... and the whine was gone.  Started overclocking with ATItool again... and once again I hit a certain point, VPU recover... and the whine was back.

the whine is coming from the same area of the card that you would do your gpu vcore mod... 

ideas? ... and why is it affecting my performance?

thanks


----------



## Erroneus (Apr 1, 2005)

Tried the latest beta and set "Do not change PWM base frequency (X850): "ON" ??


----------



## orkan (Apr 1, 2005)

yup, still does it.


----------

